# pics of my arrow



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not shur if hes a jardini but i thik he is, lemme no what you think








View attachment 107734

View attachment 107735

View attachment 107736

eyes look fuzzy cus of him moving but hes perfectly heathy


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice fish! thanks for sharing!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanx for the reply


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet fish dude


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanx


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice!!!









Nice!!!


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

awsome pics







what size tank do you have him/her in?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanx for the reply and hes in a temporary 48"long 24" wide and 12" high (temporary) i no is pushing it for a temproray home but untill i sell my caribes hes gunna have to cope a little while longer







he can swim and turn no problem in that tank


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

Sounds good.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

wow nice fish i want an arrowan


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice jardini


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

incredible jardini!!!!!!!

when am i getting my rhom back


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I agree with the others: Awesome looking Jardini







With an aro like that you should post pics more often......

* Topic moved to the picture forums


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanx for the replys


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow cool fish, wow 18" nice and plump


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

what a nice looking jardini you have.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Definatly one mean-ass looking jardini!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Amazing Jar. he's huge! What are you feeding him and how long have you had him?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW VERY NICE


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

nice pics! i want a tattoo of something like that. have anymore pics?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

he has a new tank mate a 7" silver dollar







. my arrow eats like a king he is kind of spoiled food wise and is very active so its all good.


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

now thast wat i call awsome man gud clour man loved it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------

